# TwoKinds



## VengeanceZ (Aug 7, 2009)

http://twokinds.net

I love this comic so much, I started reading it yesterday and I'm loving it so far!

I love Flora, she's a cute character.

I just want to know if there are any comics out there similar to this one because I just love medieval/old age comics about love and relationship and war as well. Fantasy stuff, of course cute furies involved as well :3


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a good funny series.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

More current day humor though...http://iapw.comicgenesis.com/d/20050101.html


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha, looks kind of fun and funny. But it's modern day, well anymore like TwoKinds?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 7, 2009)

Dunno, the new TwoKinds is okay, I guess.

But the plot is EWWW


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

There's one called Slightly Damned...
I don't know the URL, however, and don't have enough inclination to look it up.
I like it, however, and recommend it.

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> More current day humor though...http://iapw.comicgenesis.com/d/20050101.html



Better footpaws there. :mrgreen:




FrancisBlack said:


> Dunno, the new TwoKinds is okay, I guess.
> 
> But the plot is EWWW



Agreed.  Couldn't get into it.  Plus I find the variation in style and detail to be rather annoying.  Some of the comics are so well drawn and coloured, and others are just awful sketches, hastily done.  Not enough attention to detail on the footpaws either.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 7, 2009)

http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/

Fantasy comic featuring anthropomorphic animals along with regular hy00mans.

The chick who created it is one of the most batshit insane I've ever met, srsly.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 7, 2009)

Meh, not too much a fan of Twokinds after lounging the forum.  Any semblance of plot it may have had is mostly drowned out by fanservice or requests for fanservice now.  Oh, and the "Unity and Peace between Species" end goal isn't my favorite.



Caldwell said:


> There's one called Slightly Damned...
> I don't know the URL, however, and don't have enough inclination to look it up.
> I like it, however, and recommend it.


  Fits the fantasy requirements, but it isn't a Furry Comic (Jakkai are a unique species, calling them Furry is the same as calling a Twi'lek one).  Not the best storyline either, but I've seen worse at least so you can enjoy reading SD without feeling guilty.


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea...
not a furry comic per se, but the Jakkai are not the only furry race there (I'm thinking of the demons).

And sure, the plot's not the best one out there, but it's a good distraction from everyday life.  For a while, anyway.

I really don't think there are many furry fantasy comics out there, really.

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I like it :3 always love a good love story... a GOOD one I mean... Some are just crap.

The intros a bit rigid and some of the events are so solid with little or no transition... but I'm enjoying it


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2009)

Brazen said:


> http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/
> 
> Fantasy comic featuring anthropomorphic animals along with regular hy00mans.
> 
> The chick who created it is one of the most batshit insane I've ever met, srsly.



Art's not bad, but could never get into it - long-winded plots, and too wordy for a comic.  I find a good furry comic needs to be a mix between eye candy and story.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2009)

One of my faves:  http://www.diggercomic.com/


----------



## Attaman (Aug 7, 2009)

Caldwell said:


> Yea...
> not a furry comic per se, but the Jakkai are not the only furry race there (I'm thinking of the demons).


  I think you're confusing "Furry" with "Possessing Fur".  What I mean:  A Furry is an anthropomorphized animal, one given human capabilities.  A Jakkai is not an anthropomorphized animal, it is its own species.  To compare:  Think of a Jakkai as an Halfling, a Dwarf, a Gnome.  



> I really don't think there are many furry fantasy comics out there, really.


  Yep, most seem to be either Sci-Fi or Highschool settings.  Well, most of the ones that don't devolve into mindless smut like "Oh no, a tentacle monster!  Whatever shall I do?",  "Goodness, a Dungeon Slime!  Help, it is surrounding me!",  "Dear me, a band of strong buff Orcs is taking me away!  I am going to be sore in the morning!"


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 7, 2009)

was TwoKinds stopped or is the author still coming out with more...

It wasan okay comic


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 7, 2009)

Brazen said:


> http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/
> 
> Fantasy comic featuring anthropomorphic animals along with regular hy00mans.
> 
> The chick who created it is one of the most batshit insane I've ever met, srsly.



I've read the whole comic. Looked kind of good, some action and really gory stuff. Nothing much cute about it, or anything romantic. Was exciting to read for a fantasy.


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 7, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> was TwoKinds stopped or is the author still coming out with more...
> 
> It wasan okay comic




He's still updating.  Ran into a little bit of trouble with the new servers and had to move again, but now he's updating again.


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 7, 2009)

http://raizap.com/sdamned/pages.php?comicID=1
That's the link for Slightly Damned, in case anyone wanted to check that out for sure. I was just about to start reading it myself.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Slightly Dammed doesn't look that interesting so far, not keen on the art side. >_>


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 8, 2009)

Sort of medieval and a poke at WoW and D&D at the same time, there's www.lfgcomic.com


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 8, 2009)

SD is actually pretty good, and rather unusual, as 



Spoiler



When demons die in the comic, they don't come back. No afterlife for them.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Just started reading: http://inverloch.seraph-inn.com

Seraph Inn. Looks pretty good and the art is nice. The da'khon main character is cute :333


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 8, 2009)

TwoKinds is the first "furry" comic I ever read. It actually helped draw me in to the "fandom." Looking at it now, the bad plot is horribly nauseating. And the forums are pretty gay.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> SD is actually pretty good, and rather unusual, as
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Same goes for Angels





gray_foxor said:


> TwoKinds is the first "furry" comic I ever read. It actually helped draw me in to the "fandom." Looking at it now, the bad plot is horribly nauseating.


 You mean between all the fanservice, there's actually a story?


			
				gray_foxor said:
			
		

> And the forums are pretty gay.


  Pretty?  I feel comfortable stating at least 50% of the male base on the forum is Homosexual - blatantly, I might add. Hell, I'd feel safer browsing this forum on a school / work / etc. computer than the Twokinds one with Avatars Enabled.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked at the twokinds forums again, and wow, just fucking wow. That place is a pile of shit featuring weaboos and angsty teens shouting "OMG TRACE X FLORA TROO LOV! <3 <3" and furfags shouting "MURRRR KEITH IS SO SEXY, etc."


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 10, 2009)

lol, there's an rp board there!  lmfao


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I looked at the twokinds forums again, and wow, just fucking wow. That place is a pile of shit featuring weaboos and angsty teens shouting "OMG TRACE X FLORA TROO LOV! <3 <3" and furfags shouting "MURRRR KEITH IS SO SEXY, etc."


Here's the kicker:  That's the public stuff.  There's a private Furry sub-forum for those in the Furry usergroup.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Here's the kicker:  That's the public stuff.  There's a private Furry sub-forum for those in the Furry usergroup.



I don't want to imagine what it's like there. The public groups' lives are already consumed by Twokinds. I'm afraid it may be much, much worse.

Sorry if I had minor grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I don't want to imagine what it's like there. The public groups' lives are already consumed by Twokinds. I'm afraid it may be much, much worse.
> 
> Sorry if I had minor grammatical mistakes.


  There's a reason that a large number of the people who aren't part of the Furry group don't frequent there any more.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> There's a reason that a large number of the people who aren't part of the Furry group don't frequent there any more.



I never knew people went there originally. Looks like I've learned something new today.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I never knew people went there originally. Looks like I've learned something new today.



Furry group was established some time in '08. Guess around what time it was that avatars suddenly became very suggestive, voting for the comic in TopWebComics became serious business, insults to 2kinds were taken like a piss on your mother's grave, etc?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't like it, I could never into the comic for some reason.

Plus that website runs really fucking slow for me.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Furry group was established some time in '08. Guess around what time it was that avatars suddenly became very suggestive, voting for the comic in TopWebComics became serious business, insults to 2kinds were taken like a piss on your mother's grave, etc?



TwoKinds is SRS BUSINESS.

The only reason I read TwoKinds is beacause it was first on the TWC List. The reason it was first was beacause of it's stupid "fanservice." Also his Deviant Art is stupid. He's "not a furry" but listed himself as an "anthro artist" before. Also Tom Fischbach is a stupid name for an Asian.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 10, 2009)

On a lighter topic, I like Keith, favourite character i find.

He's cynical and tries not to feel, but inside he's nice


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 10, 2009)

I read the comic and vote on the TWC list so I can see the fanservice art. But I dont go anywhere near the forums. I value my life.

I also vote for The Awakened Comic. >_>


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

*dances around* I Know of one that is Epic! DMFA, the art at the beginning is horrible, but it gets better fast. I recommend going to the archives and skipping to the first chapter with color. That is where the plot begins, and is also where the artist finally buys a tablet. AND the bonus arc is awesome, you can find it here:http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Abel_01.php
I believe that the bonus should have been the main, because it actually starts off with a plot, and continues with it.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 3, 2009)

I Just finished reading ''Looking For Group'' Which so far has 284 pages,It's Hilarious.
Who Doesen't love Obsessed-with-killing Warlocks with alot of black humour. Rofl.


----------



## Corto (Sep 4, 2009)

Just because I love torturing myself, I read through some of the strips. I got up to some fuckup with some wolf assasins in some woods after the protagonist fights death and the tiger rapes a guy or something and couldn't continue. The art was horrible (a shitty version of shitty anime, does it get any better? I didn't care to look but in the comics I saw I didn't notice any improvement at all) and the story is even worse. It has no coherency and it has more cliches than TVTropes.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 4, 2009)

Corto said:


> Just because I love torturing myself, I read through some of the strips. I got up to some fuckup with some wolf assasins or something and couldn't continue. The art was horrible (a shitty version of shitty anime, does it get any better? I didn't care to look but in the comics I saw I didn't notice any improvement at all) and the story is even worse. It has no coherency and it has more cliches than TVTropes.


 That's because you're part of the big guys now 

The art does improve after a while, but the original plot is horrible. The new one is simply cliched.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I Never bothered the art of Twokinds because i firstly went to check if there was any improvement,after that i just read it,i can't get any clue out of it either but at least some of it was funny,i just read a webcomic to kill time,and it kinda succeeded,like any other webcomic,i still say it's reasonable.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 5, 2009)

I recently read all of it. Nothing too special, but I enjoyed it enough to not simply drop it. Also, I really enjoy seeing an art style progress and become more refined over time.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Agreed.


----------

